

Life - The Dirty Yucky Messy Chaotic Process - rrohan189
http://www.alearningaday.com/2011/09/life-dirty-yucky-messy-chaotic-process.html

======
hardik
Quite agree with you. Moreover, people who try to find structure are often
left with a feeling of being let down. Perhaps it has become part of modern
coming of age to realze that there is no structure. I think Tolstoy also tried
to bring out this point in his works, esp War and Peace but also other works
like Anna Karenina as well.

~~~
rrohan189
Yup. It's hard to embrace chaos though.. because we still love the illusion of
control. (That sounds a bit too philosophical but well, it's true.)

